# knetworkmanager on Campus WLAN University of Twente

## MalleRIM

Hi,

I am stuck with trying to get knetworkmanager working for the WLAN of my university. Gnome's nm-applet works just fine.

The University uses dynamic WEP with tunneled TLS and PAP as inner authentication method. I can set up a connection but when I try to connect nothing happens.

I am not looking for alternatives to NetworkManager or any non-KDE/Qt clients for NetworkManager because I already have a working one connection. I am just looking for a pure KDE/Qt solution so I can uninstall the Gnome stuff I still got on my laptop.

I am not the only one having this problem so this is not Gentoo specific.

Does anyone have any suggestions how to debug or even solutions? Or is knetworkmanager just not capable of connecting to such networks?[/topic]

----------

## rainer

That's not the answer you want to hear but my experience with multiple machines (my own and my kids), travelling international, university campus and using UMTS clearly says that only nm-applet works. Ditch the KDE thing! I guess that it will be easy enough to transfer your working connection(s) to nm-applet.

I'm a great fan of KDE and using it on all my machines. The networkmanager frontend, however, is very far from mature, as far as I can see.

Rgds,

Rainer

----------

## MalleRIM

I have now filed a bug report on kde.org. I hope it will get fixed. But thanks anyway for your answer  :Wink: 

----------

